# MAC lipsticks on NW/C 10 + question about Retro Matte Collection



## Stela Sequin (May 11, 2014)

Hi girls, I wanna see swatches of MAC lipsticks in Sweet&Sour, Snob, Please me, Coral Bliss, Sweet Experience and Steady Going on someone (on the lips or just hand, whatever) who is pale like me (NW/C - 10/15). And one more question, does Steady Going from Retro Matte collection is permanent now? Thank you!!!


----------



## pleasantmacabre (May 15, 2014)

I'm nw10 I have swatches of some let me see...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Sweet n sour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steady going  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Snob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet experience   HTH!


----------



## Stela Sequin (May 17, 2014)

Thank you so much pleasantmacabre!  Every single colour is amazing on you. Does Sweet experience have little bit of peach tone?
  My most wanted is SE but I can buy it just on ebay, but it is dark pink on you? Because we are pale... I have NYX - Audrey and it seems very similar.


----------

